# Mach 1 Builds



## schnerf (Jan 5, 2022)

I own an actual Greer Lightspeed (my favorite pedal) and made a Mach 1 for a buddy. He then had me make one for another of his friends as a gift. They’re fairly quick and simple builds, but they sound great.


----------

